# Smartphone App für mein Smarthome



## Cloud01 (10 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für mein Smarthome, damit ich dies von Unterwegs bedienen kann.
In meinem Gebäude habe ich verschiedene Systeme die über verschiedene Protokolle (KNX, Modbus, API) an meine Visio angebunden sind (DSA DGLUX), leider ist hier der Fernzugriff von meinem Smartphone etwas umständlich über einen VPN, wo ich vorgängig einloggen muss über eine Website.

Nun bin ich mir am überlegen ob es irgendwie ein App für mein Android Phone gibt, wo ich gewisse Sachen von meinem Haus bedienen kann. Vorgestellt habe ich mir das folgendermassen  ich habe ein APP, dass ich einfach parametrieren kann und über MQTT mit meiner Managementebende kommunizieren kann und so gewisse Teile meines Hauses steuern kann.

Jemand Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Fluffi (11 März 2021)

Was für eine Steuerung nutzt du?
Für den Fernzugriff hast du im Endeffekt nur 2 sinnvolle Möglichkeiten: Cloud oder VPN. Wie umständlich VPN ist, hängt von der eingesetzten Lösung ab.


----------



## Benjamin (11 März 2021)

Wenn deine Visualisierung ein Webserver ist, dann brauchst du ja nicht unbedingt eine zusätzliche App dafür auf dem Handy. 

DSA DGLUX kenne ich jetzt nicht ... aber wenn du hier über den Browser zugreifst, dann brauchst du nicht unbedingt erst ein VPN. Das DSA DGLUX musst du nur über deinen Router / Firewall direkt nach außen mit dem Internet verbinden.

Zu Hause sind dann noch Fragestellungen wie die dynamisch zugiewiesene IP ein Fragestellung. Die Lösung hier wäre ein DynDNS ...


----------



## NieZuSpaet (12 März 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Das DSA DGLUX musst du nur über deinen Router / Firewall direkt nach außen mit dem Internet verbinden.



Ob das so eine gute Idee ist, sein Smarthome (und den Rest seines privaten Netzwerkes) mal eben nahezu offen für die Welt zugänglich zu machen? Die Frage ist: wie oft muß man irgendwas am Haus bedienen, wenn man nicht da ist und ob für diese Fälle nicht der Umstand, eine VPN-Verbindung aufzubauen, erträglich ist.


----------



## Benjamin (12 März 2021)

Wenn man das nicht will, dann sollte man sich auf elektromechanische Schalter beschränken ...  Über die Fragestellung ist jemand, der sich mit SmartHome beschäftigt aber schon weg.

Einen Webserver zu Hause zu betreiben und darauf zuzugreifen ist jetzt überhaupt kein Problem. Regelmäßige Wartung vorausgestetzt, halten sich hier die Sicherheitsrisiken auch in Grenzen.

Und wieso macht jemand so etwas? Weil wir es können!


----------



## NieZuSpaet (12 März 2021)

Ok, ich formuliere es mal anders: alles, was ich von unterwegs ohne Login (Anmeldung an VPN-Webseite ist ja zu aufwändig) und / oder Verschlüsselung erreichen und steuern kann, können andere auch erreichen und werden es schlimmstenfalls auch tun.
Und wieso? Weil sie es können


----------



## test14 (12 März 2021)

Hallo, also wenn man an einer Fritzbox und an dem Mobiltelefon den VPN einrichtet, dann ist es nur ein Klick und ca. 2s Verbindungsaufbau.
Die Daten bleiben zuhause (muessen nicht in die Cloud) und es ist eine gesicherte Verbindung. Wenn noch die Webseite (von deinem Smarthome) als Favoriten gespeichert ist, dann sind es zwei Clicks.
Ich nutze es seit ein paar Jahren und finde die Loesung recht angenehm.


----------

